# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  My girls first cycle for a show

## build4soul

After much manipulation I have got my girl to commit to her first bikini contest. I'm super stoked she is taking on this challenge. What's more, is she is even thinking about using some additional supplementation help. I am somewhat savvy in the mens world, but the womans world not so much. Was hoping you guys could tell me if I am on the right track.

Her details:
Cycle experience: Never
Stats: 42, 5'3", 116lb, ~21% BF
Body type goal: Bikini

She has a solid coach for training and diet, so everything is on point there. Looking at add in some supps.
As a starting point was going to say:
Var @ 10mg ED weeks 1-14
Clen 2wk on/off

Is this a good first cycle?

----------


## GearHeaded

for the first week I would run 5mg then after that bump it to the 10. Clen can be run 4 weeks on rather then only 2, and start with a lower dose week 1 and ramp up the dosage every week until the 4th week, then after that come off for 2 weeks.
if you want to rev things up a little bit quicker you can always throw some T3 in there as well. The VAR will help maintain muscle while on it. maybe just the last half of the cycle 

14 weeks is relatively long , may want to consider dropping it to 10 . in bikini she doesn't have to be totally shredded by any means , I'm sure she can get in shape and wouldn't need the var much longer then 10


my wife runs var, T-bol, and SARMS and has zero negative side effects btw

----------


## SwoleAnchelada

Hey, I'm new to the forum but I have coached figure and bikini competitors for their first and subsequent comps and I'll offer what I've seen for the ones who have placed and those who haven't

For her first 14 week prep I'd do the following:
1.7-10 days out from comp: all natural prep week (there could be a bit of bloat/water retention from var so 10 days will help her body to get back to her best appearance for the show)

2. 7 weeks out start a 6week cycle, and start with 5mg daily, split into two 2.5 doses every 12 hours
After the first week, let her decide if she wants to go to 10mg for 5 weeks or stay at 5mg, some females can get stomach cramps initially from var due to the hormone shifts in their body. Women are accustomed to hormone flux, but nothing like what an AAS can cause in their body, and for her first show how she places should be irrelevant to how she feels while training for it. You want to provide an experience that makes her want to do another comp and then maybe go for an 8 week cycle at 5mg again or upping to 10mg

3. 14-9 weeks out, have her train naturally, and work on dropping the body fat naturally and building size with good diet and weight program, this is a useful period because she'll see good results initially (lean and good definition, but will be sore) and all natural, which tends to lead to excitement for the upcoming 6 week cycle to ramp up the improvements

Since she is bikini you actually don't want to body fat to get as low as figure because too much definition works against bikini competitors, and the clean/t3 option is a bit excessive for a fist comp, I've seen it have negative consequences for female competitors psychologically. My guess from experience is that they use to many "sups" to achieve an appearance and crash hard afterwards.

Just my 2 cents, I am male, so I can only say what I've seen and not personally went through

Cheers

This is just what I've seen work

----------


## Maliksing322

Here is the best OTHER PICKUP LINES from here.

----------

